# RIP Amanda



## dibby33 (4/2/14)

Just been told that Amanda from the Home Brew shop in town passed away yesterday. Will be missed.
Shop is still open and Kylie is trying to keep things as normal.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/2/14)

Wow.

Our thoughts with those of hers she left behind and any here who knew her well.


----------



## Eddiejoes (4/2/14)

Deepest sympathy to All who knew Amanda she was always unstinting with her time and knowledge and tolerated the inane questioning of the ignorant with grace and patience will sorely missed.


----------



## dibby33 (6/2/14)

Funeral is 10am Saturday. Notice is in The Mercury. I might pop my head in to pay my respects.


Not sure what is happening with the shop, I hope Kylie is able to keep it running.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (6/2/14)

We can hope that Kylie continues to run the shop. I use any trip to Hobart as an excuse to grab some 5kg lots for my spec malts, and their prices are certainly competitive compared to the mainland.

I saw the Funeral notice - boy, I thought she seemed a bit young to pass.


----------



## Oakers (6/2/14)

I just learnt of this today. Very sad. I do hope that THBS can survive as I always tried to show loyalty to the shop as much as possible to keep some money in the local community. http://obituaries.themercury.com.au/notice/22832021.


----------



## DU99 (6/2/14)

last time i visited hobart i visited the store,Amanda was very supportive and knew what was what.


----------



## Foster (11/2/14)

Just noticed this today....Very sad indeed.

Amanda gave me alot of advice when i first started brewing.


----------



## bingggo (3/3/14)

Very sad - Amanda really gave me the confidence to get back into brewing.

I get the feeling the shop would benefit from increased sales in the short term as they sort out their bank accounts and things. So if you were planning some purchases - now seems like a good time. I picked up a few supplies today.


----------



## dibby33 (4/3/14)

There is a lot of things that are being sorted out just now regarding the shop. I think that it is going to be okay.

I am going in today to pick up a few things also 


btw - went out to the shop at moonah a couple of weeks ago to check it out. I checked out the guys beer knowledge and was not impressed. He does not even make partial mash as he "does not have the time". lol


----------



## hyjak71 (11/3/14)

Wow, sort of in shock. Only just logged on for a bit a catch up on the brewing side and saw this, a loss to the Tas Brewing scene thats for sure.


----------



## bradmcm (13/3/14)

I haven't done much brewing since moving down here, only a couple of batches. Gone in a few times and chatted with Amanda about the brew trade. What a shock. I noticed there was a sign on the door saying they were closed on Saturday's until further notice.


----------



## tazman1967 (13/3/14)

Wow.. Only just saw this..
Same as the above posts..
Very saddened by her passing..
One of my first Mentors into the world of brewing many years ago..
We used to have great arguments in the shop about yeasts, temps and hops..
She had a great mind for brewing of all things.. just not beer..
Also a awesome hockey player.. 
Very missed..


----------



## bingggo (3/6/14)

I see on the website the business has just sold...


----------



## Oakers (3/6/14)

Yep, I heard the rumour last Friday. Drove past tonight and has a sign up "Under new management". Let's hope the business can continue to support the brewers of Hobart and even go on to bigger and better things. Understandably the shop had got a bit run down over the last few years. Personally I'm looking forward to some locally available liquid yeasts….hmmmm.


----------



## Yob (3/6/14)

Does anyone actually know how she passed away?


----------



## glenos (6/6/14)

Yob said:


> Does anyone actually know how she passed away?


I've sent you a PM with what I had heard.


----------



## dibby33 (6/6/14)

Yeup new owners. Going to do the shop up.  

Yob. Why does it matter how she died?


----------



## bradmcm (9/6/14)

I walked past there today. A "Under New Management" sign & people working inside on refitting and carrying merchandise into the showroom from the lockup two doors up.


----------

